# Gardasee



## AngelChris (26. März 2002)

Hi leute.
Ich fahre mit meinen Eltern um Ostern an den Gardasee. Ich wollte wissen, ob man dort gut angeln kann und wenn ja ob man dort irgendwelche erlaubnisscheine oder den Fischereischein braucht.


----------



## berti (26. März 2002)

Hi Angelchriss,

versuchs mal hier:  http://www.angeln.de/praxis/specimen-hunting/gardasee.htm

Hoffe es bringt Dich etwas weiter...

Ciao, berti


----------



## AngelChris (8. April 2002)

Ich war jetzt am Gardasee und ich habe auch eine Forelle gefangen, aber die hat kurz vor der Landung die Hakenspitze aufgebogen :c . Sonst habe ich aber fast keine anderen Angelr dort gesehen. Der Erlaubnisschein kostet um die 8€. 

AngelChris


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (11. April 2002)

Hi Chris ich fahre im Oktober zum Gardasee. Welche Erfahrungen hast du dort gemacht? Lohnt es sich überhaupt eine Rute mitzunehmen?


----------



## AngelChris (12. April 2002)

Hi Fischer. Also ich würde sagen, dass du schon eine Angel mitnehmen solltest. Ich vermute aber, dass die Fische weit draußen stehen, denn es gibt kaum Uferangler sondern eigentlich nur Bootangler. Die Bootangler sind meistens die Einheimischen. Zum Erlaubnisschein: Es gibt dort mehrere Prowinzen und jede Prowinz hat ihre eigenen Regeln. Ich war in Malceseni. Dort hat mir ein Verkäufer gesagt, dass man zwar eigentlich einen Erlaubnisschein braucht, aber nur die Bootangler kontrolliert werden. Und so war es dann auch. Ich wurde überhaubnicht kontrolliert aber die Bootsangler schon.

AngelChris


----------

